# Using other meds to potentiate Klonopin



## scotthallkevinnash (Dec 19, 2006)

Just thought everyone should know that an antacid drug called Tagamet (Cimetidine) just about doubles the potency of the drug. I would say the potentiation effect is 1mg:1.75mg

From what I have researched, most benzo's are potentiated by Cimetidine. A notable exception is Ativan. 

Grapefruit juice also potentiates some benzo's, but not Klonopin. 

The reason I researched this is because my doc had to push my appointment back and I will run out of pills and potentially go into withdrawal if I continue to take my usual amount. 

I got this from wallgreens under a generic name of Cimetidine in case anyone is interested in trying it out. 

What I did was take 400mg of Cimetidine about 30min before taking 1mg Klonopin and it feels as if I had taken almost 2mg of Klonopin which is my usual dose.

Apparently, the drug inhibits the production of some enzyme that breaks down certain benzo's. This means that it stays in your system even longer and it seems to also be somehow potentiated as well. 

So far, this is a short list of drugs that I have found to potentiate certain benzos:
1) Grapefruit juice
2) Cimetidine
3) Alcohol

There are legit reasons for wanting to potentiate benzo's. This is the purpose, not to tell people how to get "high" on their pills.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

useful advice, I think there is a place for alcahol in treating SA as most of us are responsible and dont have addictive type personalitys


----------



## winston (Mar 5, 2010)

Mega bump, but it's only two posts to read.. and I'd really like if someone could say if this works or not?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

winston said:


> Mega bump, but it's only two posts to read.. and I'd really like if someone could say if this works or not?


On bluelight there's more info regarding drug potentiation, but just getting a higher dose seems to be the best solution imo.


----------



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

according to wikipedia, cimetidine can make men grow boobs. just thought id throw that out there as a potential concern....


----------



## wazaweasel (Oct 20, 2012)

*def works*

This works for sure... I always take tagamet (cimetadine) about 45 min before taking my dose as it makes it last longer... and it works with almost all benzos with the exception of ativan...

Theyact in synergy to make the effects "more pleasant" but don't actually change the potency of benzos.

The cytochrome P450 inhibitors (expecially CY3PA) actually increase benzo concentrations in the blood and also increase their half-life.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

wazaweasel said:


> This works for sure... I always take tagamet (cimetadine) about 45 min before taking my dose as it makes it last longer... and it works with almost all benzos with the exception of ativan...
> 
> Theyact in synergy to make the effects "more pleasant" but don't actually change the potency of benzos.
> 
> The cytochrome P450 inhibitors (expecially CY3PA) actually increase benzo concentrations in the blood and also increase their half-life.


The number of necromancers seem to be increasing lately.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Suntheanine


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

gabapentin / pregabalin


----------

